# Lost glasses Whirlpool



## Ausable_Drifter (May 20, 2014)

Hi all,
Well I know this is a shot in the dark but I think I dropped my glasses at W-P a week and a half back after night fishing. I think I left them on my truck or boat and they would have been right by the launch. I know its usually the diehards this time of year so I thought this might be worth posting. They are black Smiths Guide's choice with a black Costa strap.
Thanks,
Travis


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've lost a few pair of shades that way. Did find them in the am.....

Just a bump!


----------



## Ausable_Drifter (May 20, 2014)

Shoeman said:


> I've lost a few pair of shades that way. Did find them in the am.....
> 
> Just a bump!


Thanks, yes me too.... I should probably just stick to the polarized gas station ones . Every time I get a nice pair I lose or break them. The $10 pairs stick around forever...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Good luck, brother!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ausable_Drifter said:


> Thanks, yes me too.... I should probably just stick to the polarized gas station ones . Every time I get a nice pair I lose or break them. The $10 pairs stick around forever...


Just ask my son who leaned over in the bow of the boat and heard the gentle plop of his expensive shades as they hit the water, after having parked them on his head.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope they make it back to you.

From a different thread but relevant here as well.



PunyTrout said:


> Meijer sometimes carry Shakespeare branded glasses for $5.00 a pop. I usually buy a handful when I see them. They all pretty much come from some factory in China and are rebranded and sold for what the traffic will bear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PunyTrout said:


> If you have the money, then Costas are great! *Just don't leave them on top of your car when taking your waders off and breaking down your gear at the end of a long wade and drive off and forget them.* (Been there, done that.)


----------

